# ISPConfig Konfiguration nachträglich ändern



## Feanwulf (22. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ISPConfig nun ausgiebig getestet und will nun von meinem alten Server nun nach und nach die Hostings übertragen. Damit der ISPConfig Adminbereich über eine eigene Domain erreichbar ist, wollte ich nun nachträglich die Domain ändern - habe eigentlich auch die Configdatei gefunden wo die Domain drin stand, aber das ändern hat nichts gebracht.

Wo müsste ich (sei es in Dateien oder Datenbank oder wo auch immer) die Angaben für den ISP Host ändern?


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2007)

ISPConfig läuft auf port 81 unter allen Domains die auf den Server verweisen, es ist kein domainbasierter vhost. Du kannst aber mal in die Datei /root/ispconfig/jttpd/conf/httpd.conf schauen.


----------



## Feanwulf (23. Okt. 2007)

Ist mir dann hinterher auch eingefallen - aber wenn ich über die IP gehe verweist der zur Zeit noch auf eine Domain auf einem anderen Server  - und ich möchte vielleicht auch auf Port 80 das Control Panel laufen lassen - muß ich mir noch überlegen!

Dann sollte es natürlich nur auf eine Domain anspringen - aber ich schau mal was sinnvoller wäre!

Danke


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2007)

> und ich möchte vielleicht auch auf Port 80 das Control Panel laufen lassen


Das geht generell auch, Du benötigst dann aber eine dedizierte IP Adresse nur für das ISPConfig Controlpanel und musst die beiden Apache Server so konfigurieren, dass der ISPConfig httpd nur auf einer IP lauscht und der httpd für die Webseiten auf allen anderen IP(s).


----------



## trustadvert (11. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Till,
ich möchte das so machen wie du es beschrieben hast.

Den ISPConfig Apachen habe ich auf meine erste IP-Adresse Port 80 gebunden.

Den zweiten Apache mochten ich für die restlichen IP-Adressen verwenden. Leider bekomme ich das nicht gebacken.
Früher gabs doch die BindAddress Directive, beim Apache2 funktioniert die aber nicht mehr.
Will ich den Apachen jetzt starten bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Starting web server (apache2)...(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
 failed!
```
Kannst du mir sagen wie ich das gescheid konfiguriere?

danke
Trust


----------



## trustadvert (11. Nov. 2007)

Problem gelöst.

Es wurde das file ports.conf importiert, deshalb der Fehler.


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Funktioniert doch noch nicht, keine Ahnung warum es vorher geklappt hat.

In die apache2.conf hab ich folgendes eingetragen:
Listen 69.94.125.163:80

beim starten vom Apache kommt aber immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Starting web server (apache2)...(99)Cannot assign requested address: make_sock: could not bind to address 69.94.125.163:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
 failed!

was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Füge bitte beim ISPConfig apache in die /root/ispconfig/httpd/conf/httpd.conf ein bzw ersetze diese:

BindAddress 192.168.0.101
Listen 192.168.0.101:80
Beim anderen Apache2 sollte die Listeb Direktive ausreichen.


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Till,
danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich habe die beiden Files genau so konfiguriert.
Der Apache2 lässt sich aber nicht starten, egal ob der von ispconfig läuft oder nicht.
Immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung:
Starting web server (apache2)...(99)Cannot assign requested address: make_sock: could not bind to address 69.94.125.163:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
 failed!

Trust


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Poste bitte mal die Audgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

```
ta1:~# netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     2236/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:39436                 *:*                     LISTEN     2548/rpc.statd
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN     1857/portmap
tcp        0      0 ta1.trustadvert.com:www *:*                     LISTEN     2663/ispconfig_http
tcp        0      0 *:auth                  *:*                     LISTEN     2406/inetd
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     2821/proftpd: (acce
tcp        0      0 ta1.trustadvert.:domain *:*                     LISTEN     2800/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN     2800/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN     2800/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     2770/master
tcp6       0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN     2376/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN     2395/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN     2381/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN     2364/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN     2508/sshd
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:953       *:*                     LISTEN     2800/named
tcp6       0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN     2770/master
tcp6       0      0 ta1.trustadvert.com:ssh 83-65-97-187.klag:37466 ESTABLISHED2919/0
tcp6       0   2520 ta1.trustadvert.com:ssh ::ffff:62.218.25.1:1060 ESTABLISHED3006/1
```


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

OK, warum der Apache nicht auf die IP-Adresse wollte ist mir jetzt klar.
Das Virtuelle Interface eth0:1 war nicht up. 

Ich bin ich aber gleich beim nächsten Problem. Ich habe das Interface folgendermaßen zur /etc/network/interfaces hinzugefügt:
auto eth0:1
iface eth0:1 inet static
        address 192.168.1.60
        netmask 255.255.255.0

Mit ifup eth0:1 passt dann auch alles.
Nach einem Reboot wird das Interface aber nicht aktiviert.
Ich dachte das hinzufügen zur /etc/network/interfaces genügt unter Debian Etch.
Was fehlt denn da noch?


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Auch gelöst. Ich warum es funktioniert weiß ich aber nicht.
Ich glaub ich sollte heute lieber nichts mehr angreifen.


----------

